# Sunday Times



## aliandjohn (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't believe what's happening at Guys - all those mistakes and no one doing anything. Isn't the HFEA or some professional body supposed to investigate mistakes/ incompetence??


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Do you have a link to the article? 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6169158.ece


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Crazychic, I found that one - but thought there might have been a more recent issue.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

found this in todays Daily Mail

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1173643/Three-women-IVF-embryos-destroyed-doctors-fertilise-wrong-mens-sperm.html


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Wendy - Wish you'd never put that link on!! I cant help but read the comments that people post - I cant help but hate some people.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

MB - sorry hun   , I know what you mean though, still amazes me how bl**dy narrow minded some people can be.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I dont know why i ever scroll down to the comments bit..it makes me absolutely fume!   can you imagine an article about how paraplegic patients are spending thousands (of their own money) on stem cell treatment which would enable them to walk again and then some d*** head wrote a comment about how selfish they were and this work should be stopped as there is starving kids in the world? The poster would, justifibly be burnt at the stake (o.k but you know what i mean?   ) why is it o.k to make such cruel comments about people that have IVF? 
I dont know whether its me turning more paranoid as the years go by, but every article I ever read now which discusses IVF leaves me feeling like we are hated and unworthy of happiness by the general public and that our desire to have a baby and a family...like NORMAL people is hugely selfish..as though we are after a load of cosmetic surgery or something...what the hell is that all about? or is it just me??  
love pobby xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Pobby its certainly not just you!

I HATE the whole - poor orphaned kids - just adopt' crap - it really grinds my gears - i wonder if the stop people in supermarkets and say 'how dare you carry that child when there are children to adopt' - narrowmind, thick, gormless individuals, the lot of em and im just glad i have an ounce of intelligence.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I've replied "If adopting is so important to you, I assume you will be adopting rather than trying to conceive?" which generally shuts people up.  

Yes, my OH and I will consider adoption, yes it would be an amazing thing to do but I'm not walking into it with rose tinted glasses on or without a huge amount of consideration first. I want to give IVF a shot first and then see what happens. What is so wrong with that?

I know, I'm preaching to the converted but GRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------

